# Obtener y medir los kw de maquinas industriales



## basic01 (Ene 7, 2015)

Quisiera saber como calcular los kw/h consumidos en un periodo de tiempo de operación de las siguientes maquinas:

*Maquina 1: Roll dough-dividing and moulding machine MULTIMATIC Mu-C (FMBE.com)*

Especificaciones del Motor :
SEW-Eurodrive, Inc. Motor 1 HP 

Type S47DRE8M4
S.O. 860154112.14.14.002

Input 1740 rpm
Output 161 rpm
HP 1.00
Ratio 10.80
Mtg Pos M1A
Torque 354
Rating 2.70
Min Amb 0 'C
Max Amb 40 'C​*Maquina 2: Automatic Spiral Mixer (FMBE.com)*

Especificaciones del Motor :
Littlejohn-Reuland Corporation 

MODEL: 84630
HP: 1
RPM: 840
VOLTS: 230
AMP: 4.1​*Maquina 3: APACHE PRESS*

Especificaciones del Motor o Maquina:
AM. MANUFACTORING CO. Dolton, Illinois
Heaters 12847

Model: APACHE 32
Serial #: A
Voltage: 230
Phase: 3
Frecuency: 60
MFG. Date: 8/2013
AMP (FLA): 173
Hidraulic MTR. H.P.: 5​*Maquina 4: Ecuamex Equipment (Maquina Enfriadora de Tortillas de Harina)*

Especificaciones del Motor o Maquina:
Ecuamex Equipment
MODEL NO. : ECMCCI36169
SER. NO. : ECM41504
HP: 2
VOLTS: 220
PH. : 3
Hz: 60
AMPS: 5.5​Esas son las especificaciones de cada motor. Quisiera saber como obtener los kw en un tiempo determinado de operación de la maquina.

Tambien me han sugerido el calcular los kw mediante contadores de electricidad como los de esta pagina : http://efergy.com/es , mediante 2 formas:

1) Colocar un sensor de medicion en el interruptor termomagnetico que alimenta al motor, en el centro de carga.

Si no hay interruptor para la maquina individual seria:

2) Colocar un sensor de medicion en los hilos o conductores que van dentro del cable que alimenta a la maquina. Aqui se sugiere colocar una extensión que tendría los cables independientes para cada fase.

Aqui está una foto de una de las maquinas, donde se puede ver el tipo de conexión para la alimentación que utiliza, por lo que quisiera saber si contares de electricidad me funcionaran.

http://goo.gl/gBbVvP

Gracias.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 7, 2015)

La fórmula para calcular es la siguiente: W=AxV; ó si quieres calcularlo en amperios: A=W/V, teniendo en cuenta que W=watios, A=amperios y V= voltios.

1Kwatts= 1000 watts
W= Watts
A= Amperes
V=Volts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2015)

Mirá Cacho , cada Hp es el equivalente a 750 Watts , y cómo una máquina no es solo un motor ¿ o si ? calculale un bruto de 1.000 Watts por Hp , lo que daría un teorico de 1 kWatt hora por hora . Considerando que los motores trabajan continuamente.

Con una pinza amperométrica podrias hacer un mejor trabajo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2015)

Veo varios puntos:
Primero preguntas por kW en un cierto periodo de tiempo, los kW son instantáneos. Quizás te interese saber, y creo que es por lo que preguntas, los kW• h que es la energía que es lo que se paga en la factura.
La potencia nominal de una maquina solo orienta sobre su consumo, seguramente en el arranque consuma algo mas y en régimen permanente menos. Y seguramente se pare a ratos. Así que para saber el consumo con el valor de la placa solo vas a tener un valor aproximado.
P=U•I•cos(fi)
Eso lo multiplicas por las horas de uso y tienes aproximadamente la energía consumida .


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 8, 2015)

> Quisiera saber como calcular los kw consumidos en un periodo de tiempo de operación



scooter coincido, pero se me hace que solo quiere saber cuanto consume para determinar algun plan de uso o algo asi...
...como dijo dosmetros....una amperometrica....


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2015)

Mejor vatimetrica, sin el factor de potencia vas medio a ciegas.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Ene 8, 2015)

No conozco estos motores, pero generalmente, en la industria, se utilizan en motores trifásicos.
La potencia aparente S es igual a V de línea por I de línea, como se trata de un vector, ésta está compuesta por dos potencias: la reactiva, que es tomada y devuelta al generador, por lo tanto inútil; la ecuación es Q=raíz de 3 x V de línea x I de línea x seno de FI



Sumada a esta, vectorialmente, está la potencia activa, que es la que el motor nos entrega en forma mecánica, como Torque x Velocidad. la ecuación es S= P + JQ; se trata de una suma vectorial.
P = raíz de 3 x V de línea x I de línea x el coseno de FI.
El coseno de FI normalizado para máquinas industriales generalmente oscila entre 0,8 y o,85 siempre en condiciones de carga, de lo contrario, en vacío, es de 0,4 a 0,5.



El HP = 745 vatios.
La suma de todas las potencias activas P1, P2, P3, nos da la potencia activa total en vatios.
La suma de todas las potencias reactivas Q1, Q2, Q3, nos da la potencia reactiva total en voltamper reactivos.



Lo demás esta explicado por el Compañero Scooter.


----------



## basic01 (Ene 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mirá Cacho , cada Hp es el equivalente a 750 Watts , y cómo una máquina no es solo un motor ¿ o si ? calculale un bruto de 1.000 Watts por Hp , lo que daría un teorico de 1 kWatt hora por hora . Considerando que los motores trabajan continuamente.
> 
> Con una pinza amperométrica podrias hacer un mejor trabajo.





gabriel16f877 dijo:


> No conozco estos motores, pero generalmente, en la industria, se utilizan en motores trifásicos.
> La potencia aparente S es igual a V de línea por I de línea, como se trata de un vector, ésta está compuesta por dos potencias: la reactiva, que es tomada y devuelta al generador, por lo tanto inútil; la ecuación es Q=raíz de 3 x V de línea x I de línea x seno de FI
> 
> 
> ...




Tengo entendido que los kw se calculan considerando los amperes y los voltios de la maquina, por lo que el calculo quedaria P = AMP * VOLTS.

Y como quiero considerarlo en un periodo de tiempo, por ejempo 2 horas, se multiplica P * Horas = Kw * h.

O me equivoco?

Ahora, como consideraria los HP de los motores en el calculo, si cada motor me indica ya los voltios que consume y los amperes. Los HP como los considero entonces.

¿Como se utilizaria la pinza aperométrica para el caso?





Scooter dijo:


> Veo varios puntos:
> Primero preguntas por kW en un cierto periodo de tiempo, los kW son instantáneos. Quizás te interese saber, y creo que es por lo que preguntas, los kW• h que es la energía que es lo que se paga en la factura.
> La potencia nominal de una maquina solo orienta sobre su consumo, seguramente en el arranque consuma algo mas y en régimen permanente menos. Y seguramente se pare a ratos. Así que para saber el consumo con el valor de la placa solo vas a tener un valor aproximado.
> P=U•I•cos(fi)
> Eso lo multiplicas por las horas de uso y tienes aproximadamente la energía consumida .




Me interesa saber los kw obtenidos por ejemplo en 20 minutos de funcionamiento, con todo y su consumo en el arranque y el nominal en kw.

Como sabre el consumo aproximado o mas exacto en esos 20 minutos considerando las variaciones de consumo de la maquina desde que se enciende, comienza su proceso y termina a los 20 minutos.

¿Se puede con la formula que proporcionas? ¿En la formula que significa cada variable?


Otra duda, ¿que significa AMP (FLA) y como influye en la medición de los kw * h?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2015)

Es kW•h NO kW/h
Por eso se multiplica NO se divide.

Pasas los minutos a horas y multiplicas:
20/60 =0,333333 h
U; tensión, se mide en Voltios V
I; corriente, se mide en Amperios A
Cos(fi); factor de potencia, es adimensional = P/S
P; potencia, se mide en vatios W
P; potencia aparente, se mide en voltiamperios VA

Una pinza vatimetrica da todo, P, Q, S, I, U y fi


De todos modos en el hilo de un foro te podemos orientar, dar una asignatura de electrotecnia pueden ser de 200 a 1000h de clase...


----------



## opamp (Ene 8, 2015)

Toda mi contribución , FLA: Full Load Amperaje ; lo demás corresponde a un "curso" de máquinas eléctricas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2015)

Repito : Para un cálculo industrial rápido tomas la potencia del motor principal , cada Hp serán 745 Watts , cómo además tenés contactores y otras yerbas conectadas , y para tomar la situación mas desfavorable conviene considerar un consumo de 1 kWatt por Hp.

Si funciona durante una hora será 1 kWatt-hora , si funciona durante 20 minutos será 0,33 kW-h.

Durante el arranque de un motor hay picos de unas 8 veces lo nominal , para un cálculo económico de costos eso no se toma en cuenta salvo que el motor pare y arranque cada 10 segundos.

Saludos !


Pregunta : Edité el mensaje y corregí el link y la imagen y lo volviste para atrás ?


----------



## basic01 (Ene 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Repito : Para un cálculo industrial rápido tomas la potencia del motor principal , cada Hp serán 745 Watts , cómo además tenés contactores y otras yerbas conectadas , y para tomar la situación mas desfavorable conviene considerar un consumo de 1 kWatt por Hp.
> 
> Si funciona durante una hora será 1 kWatt-hora , si funciona durante 20 minutos será 0,33 kW-h.
> 
> ...



Genial, haber, me indicas que solo le haga caso a los HP=1kWatt de lo indicado en los motores, sin considerar P = VOLTS * AMP, así de fácil, calcularia los kw.h?

¿Me dices que cómo además tengo contactores y otras yerbas conectadas, creo que miraste la imagen de como esta conectada la maquina y por ello me dices lo de esta respuesta?

Tambien me indicas que no considere los arranques de la maquina, aunque por ejemplo si considero un escenario donde la maquina trabaje de unos 3 a 7 minutos por ejemplo, y después se encienda de nuevo al pasar dos minutos, así sucesivamente en una hora?

Edite la imagen porque crei que era un error de foro que me la había puesto así. sorry.



Scooter dijo:


> Es kW•h NO kW/h
> Por eso se multiplica NO se divide.
> 
> Pasas los minutos a horas y multiplicas:
> ...




El factor de potencia influirá mucho en el calculo de los kw.h, o no hay mucha consideracion sobre esa variable al hacer el calculo?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2015)

Depende del propio factor de potencia puede influir poco o mucho. También tienes que saber si tienes contador de reactiva.
¿Estamos hablando de un tallercito o de una empresa con  suministro trifásico industrial?


----------



## basic01 (Ene 8, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Depende del propio factor de potencia puede influir poco o mucho. También tienes que saber si tienes contador de reactiva.
> ¿Estamos hablando de un tallercito o de una empresa con  suministro trifásico industrial?




Es una empresa/industria que elabora tortillas, las maquinas son una batidora, boleadora, prensa y una enfriadora, considero que son maquinas industriales por el proceso de fabricacion.

No tengo conocimiento del suministro, mas que de las características de los motores de cada maquina vistas en la etiqueta.

Necesito saber de la mejor forma posible o aproximada, como obtener los kw*h de cada una, con la finalidad de hacer una estrategia de ahorro de energia en lo cual pueda producir la misma cantidad de productos pero reduciendo el consumo de energia electrica, en el tiempo de produccion, ya sea variando el tiempo de trabajo de las maquinas, duplicando las maquinas para dividir la carga de cada una, aumentando el trabajo de una maquina para dure menos tiempo, cambiando la maquina por otra de menor consumo en kw*h, etc.

Espero que con esta descripcion me puedan orientar mejor.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2015)

Cálculos aproximados ya te los han dicho pero sin saber las tarifas y los contadores poco vas a hacer.
Una de las cosas mas penalizadas es el excesivo factor de potencia y se suela corregir con baterías de condensadores pero por ejemplo en el suministro a domicilios el contador no lo suele contar...


----------



## alejandroCxjjx (Oct 27, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Veo varios puntos:
> Primero preguntas por kW en un cierto periodo de tiempo, los kW son instantáneos. Quizás te interese saber, y creo que es por lo que preguntas, los kW• h que es la energía que es lo que se paga en la factura.
> La potencia nominal de una maquina solo orienta sobre su consumo, seguramente en el arranque consuma algo mas y en régimen permanente menos. Y seguramente se pare a ratos. Así que para saber el consumo con el valor de la placa solo vas a tener un valor aproximado.
> P=U•I•cos(fi)
> Eso lo multiplicas por las horas de uso y tienes aproximadamente la energía consumida .


No entiendo lo de U•I•cos(fi)
Necesito saber el consumo electrico de una batidora industrial, la cual viene con una potencia instalada de 1,1kw y se usa diariamente durante 4hs.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 27, 2022)

alejandroCxjjx dijo:


> No entiendo lo de U•I•cos(fi)
> Necesito saber el consumo electrico de una batidora industrial, la cual viene con una potencia instalada de 1,1kw y se usa diariamente durante 4hs.


U : tensión (voltaje)
I: Intensidad (amperaje)
Cos fi : valor del ángulo de desfasaje, o desfase entre tensión, e intensidad.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 27, 2022)

alejandroCxjjx dijo:


> No entiendo lo de U•I•cos(fi)
> Necesito saber el consumo electrico de una batidora industrial, la cual viene con una potencia instalada de 1,1kw y se usa diariamente durante 4hs.


1,1 kW X 4 horas = 4,4 kWh diario.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2022)

alejandroCxjjx dijo:


> No entiendo lo de U•I•cos(fi)
> Necesito saber el consumo electrico de una batidora industrial, la cual viene con una potencia instalada de 1,1kw y se usa diariamente durante 4hs.


Teoricamente E=P•t =1,1•4=4,4kW•h en la práctica cualquier cosa entre algo próximo a 0 y ese valor.
Depende de cómo de duro esté lo que batas y de si se va haciendo blando conforme bates.
No es lo mismo la potencia nominal que la real; dice el fabricante de mi coche que tiene 136HP pero en la práctica NUNCA se usa a ese régimen. Así que...


----------

